# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  squint after refractive or cataract surgery

## yzf-r1

Is there any possibility of someone getting a squint after refractive surgery because there will be changes to the accommodative state for the various distances, so the eye may turn in when previously it was straight.

Also, after cataract surgery, is this again a possiblity?

What level of refractive error do ophthalmologists leave patients at after cataract surgery, and has this got anything to do with the possiblity of the patient developing a squint?

Many thanks

yahya

----------


## chip anderson

I assume by squint you mean an eye deviation (as opposed to lid squint).   Yes many catract patients develop squint especially if they have non-implant type surgery.  In the pre-implant surgery I used to love to watch the eye straighten when we put a contact lens on the first time.  Post  Catarac surgery patients have no accomidation, nada, zilch.  All distance variations must be handled by the forward lens.  If both eyes are kept in correct focus and image ballance convergence should be relatively normal though.

Chip

----------


## Tim Hunter

Levels of refractive error left by surgeon depend on individual surgeon, accuracy of IOL calculations and the patients original refractive error.

Most will aim for plano in low Rx's, slight myopia in high myopes.

Not seen that many break down into a squint after surgery but I have seen a few with vertical tropias due to damage to the superior rectus with periorbital injections.

----------


## Mary Deas

It is not uncommen for someone to develope a "lid ptosis" following eye surgey, especially if the "blocks" are not administered properly. Refractive patients under or overcorrected will tend to squint to improve vision. Often refractive patients are desensitized in LASIK, corneal nerve fibers are severed and may take months to regenerate. Dry eyes are commen and a "neurotrophic keratitis" situation can be present causing patient to "squint", increase photosensitivity is almost always present. Some complain of doubled vision etc. Remember a rough surface defracts light. I love being the only optician in our practice everything makes sense.

----------


## nitish23

There are chances of Squint after cataract surgery.I think it is completely on the level of excellence of the surgeon. Even i got my cataract surgery done by sight center last year. They have latest equipments and even they did surgery using crystalens.. Now my eyes are perfectly fine and i can visualize things clearly.There is no such problem of squint in my eyes.Just check their link .

*sharpsight.in*

----------


## WFruit

7~8 years later.....

----------


## Barry Santini

I've seen this mostly in clients who were very hyperopic (+4 and above) prior to the implant surgery

B

----------


## One science

It depends on the person that made the surgery and how good doctor was he/she. Also it depends on the type of the surgery and the tools used there, if there was a classical surgery or a laser one.

----------

